
The First Jobs of 10 Wealthy Entrepreneurs - jmonegro
http://www.mint.com/blog/investing/the-first-jobs-of-10-wealthy-entrepreneurs/
======
sean12345
My first job was at the San Carlos Airport(SQL). I worked in an aircraft
avionics shop and made $6.75/hr. At the time I was also taking flying lessons
so it was a pretty good deal getting paid to be around airplanes and
occasionally getting a ride.

------
andrewljohnson
My first summer job earned me $6/hour, programming Access databases. I didn't
get too much work done because I was a newb, but it was a fun learning
experience.

It wasn't until college that I had menial jobs like washing dishes and cooking
at restaurants.

